# Pregnant Amano Shrimp!?



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a pregnant amano shrimp. How do I help...I know it has to give birth in brackish water...


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

do a google for breeding amano shrimp- I came across a really great article talking about it some 2-3 weeks ago. I'll try to find it again. 
Scouter

Found it!

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/breeding_yamato.htm


----------

